# anyone feel vibrations / flutters around 7dpo???



## notquitesure

:wacko: all day on and off I have felt fluttering / vibrations in my uterus area, not unlike when you get a twitchy eye lid, could it be implantation or is it completely normal lol thanks xxx

H&H pregnancies to you all :hugs:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

That sounds like gas to me.

I had really sharp pains on my left side around 9-10 dpo, and lower back pain. I don't know if it was implantation or not because I wasn't keeping track.


----------



## animalcracker

I had butterflies in my stomach about a week after DPO. 

I also nearly passed out at a department store 3 DPO! Many say that is way too early to experience anything, but I am absolutely adamant that was the first sign for me. (To date, it's been the worst case of nausea yet).

The butterflies didn't last too long (a day or two) and were replaced by weird, vivid dreams, hunger, a feeling of being horny all the time, a few waves of nausea, fatigue, etc. All before I got my BFP! :happydance:

I am one of those women who got hit with a ton of signs before that positive test!


----------



## ermm23a

I started suspecting I was preg at 8 or 9 DPO. I had increased thirst- I'd drink a huge glass of water then feel like I hadn't drank anything in weeks. It was so odd. 

Also started having weird vivid dreams, and waves of fatigue around 8 or 9 DPO. I just got my BPF this morning at 13 DPO!!!


----------



## notquitesure

Thanks ladies :)

I also have nausea in the evenings (yesterday and today) when hungry and feel VERY hungry like I haven't eaten in days ! I also feel cold though my temp is 36.9c, I keep putting the heating on lol I'm crampy but thats normal for me anyway. Oh, and I am having a number 2 twice a day (nice !!!), could all mean something or nothing, will update when I have news of BFP or AF !!!

xxx


----------



## animalcracker

notquitesure said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> I also have nausea in the evenings (yesterday and today) when hungry and feel VERY hungry like I haven't eaten in days ! I also feel cold though my temp is 36.9c, I keep putting the heating on lol I'm crampy but thats normal for me anyway. Oh, and I am having a number 2 twice a day (nice !!!), could all mean something or nothing, will update when I have news of BFP or AF !!!
> 
> xxx

Oh yes, the wonderful temperature fluctuations! I had those too. The day of my BFP, I was shivering cold at night and my hubby came over to cuddle me and I was sweating and burning up! 10 seconds later I had to wriggle free because I was so hot! :haha: He thought I was nuts! LOL

I hope you get a BFP!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## moomoo

I had fluttering, still do now occasionally... I liken it to you know when you rub a ballon and it makes that vibrating squeek.. Like that but where my uterus is.

Like a baloon being blown up in there x


----------



## notquitesure

moomoo said:


> I had fluttering, still do now occasionally... I liken it to you know when you rub a ballon and it makes that vibrating squeek.. Like that but where my uterus is.
> 
> Like a baloon being blown up in there x

Yes !!! thats a good description :thumbup: not happened for a few hours though, now its like a poke with a warm finger lol


----------



## Pippin

I had flutterings with both this one and my son, it's how I knew I was pregnant this time, thought I imagined it with my son but obviously not. It felt like little muscle spasms and it was literally 2/3 days before my faint bfp's so I'm convinced it was implantation. Might try for a third one day just to confirm my theory:winkwink: :rofl:

Oh and I still get them now too. Not gas as I know what that is as I have a lot at the moment, that rumbles around quite violently :rofl:


----------



## aragornlover8

I'm not sure actually. My main implantation sign was that I got really really hot for no reason one night (at least I think that was an implantation sign for me). 

Fx'd for you, though!! I hope this is it for you!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## storkwatch

I am 8 dpo . COuple of days earlier i was in the departmental store and I felt a little vibration in my lower abdomen, a little towards the left. I thought it was my phone, but no the phone was in my purse and the purse was no where on me, it was in the trolley. I thought i might have imagined it, but couple of minutes later , the vibrations come again. I wasnt sure if this meant something:wacko:


----------



## smawfl

I think I'm experiencing this! I'm 3DPO

Could be imagining it though


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Around 7-10 dpo I got cramping, sore bbs around the underneaths and sides and increased thirst. I was downing glasses and glasses of water which is unlike me as im not very good at drinking. I also knew it was going to be a BFP. I felt it and also had a very vivid dream of a positive pregnancy test. The dreams were a strong indicator too as I was dreaming like mad every night very vivid and out there dreams.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Don't know if anyone might check this forum, but i've been experience twinges/flutters/gurgles in the lower left abdomen/pelvic/uterus/ovary areas. Had period like cramping at 10 DPO, and had a low fever with chills that night, hoping these are good signs!


----------



## Missbb2591

I've definitely had fluttering feelings with this one from around 7dpo. I've also had the temperature change thing, I thought I was going nuts coz I've never had it before but maybe not!


----------



## iwantababynow

yes I did at about 8dpo I had what I can only describe as tiny electric shock like feelings in my uterus area I got my bfp at 10 dpo!!
Good luck x


----------

